# Does anyone use Coovachilli anymore?



## geeko (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to migrate a Coovachilli project from Linux to FreeBSD but I'm having some difficulties to understand why it is not working.
Maybe someone can point me in the correct direction.

The scenario:

Versions:

Coovachilli 1.4
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE amd64 FreeBSD 12.0-RC3 amd64
The FreeBSD box:

WAN: re0 (DHCP)
LAN: re1 with 3 vlans: re1.310, re1.320 and re1.330
The box is connected to a SW with 4 ports: 1 trunk + 3 access ports

And Coovachilli has 3 configurations, to run a different captive portal on each vlan:

Chilli_re1.310
Chilli_re1.320
Chilli_re1.330
Coovachilli afterwards creates 3x tun devices (one for each coovachilli cfg) and it is also serving dhcp (3x)
- tcpdump tun0/1/2 doesnt show any output

my rc.conf

```
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

# -- Server HOSTNAME
hostname="mybox"

# -- Network IFs
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re1="up"

# -- Some vlans
vlans_re1="21 22 23"
ifconfig_re1_21="up"
ifconfig_re1_22="up"
ifconfig_re1_23="up"

gateway_enable="YES"

# -- Services
sshd_enable="YES"
coovachilli_enable="YES"
dnsmasq_enable="YES"
squid_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
```

If I run without using vlans (single config), it works OK (tcpdump tun0 shows output)

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2019)

geeko said:


> ```
> FreeBSD 12.0-RC3 amd64
> ```


FreeBSD 12.0 has been released more than 6 months ago, heck even 12.1 will be released in a few months. Update your system.


----------



## geeko (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi SirDice,

Thanks for your reply, last night I installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on a different hdd, but getting same behavior...

Best Regards,


----------



## geeko (Jun 19, 2019)

Managed to find a workaround... Not the best solution, but... it works

Created a bridge with the vlan inside and using it inside coova settings:

```
...
dhcpif bridgeX
...
```

Best Regards,


----------

